# مشاكل سنه اولى جواز



## artamisss (9 سبتمبر 2006)

سنة أولى زواج



تنتهي ليلة العمر ليبدأ شهر العسل الذي لابد له من نهاية وإن طال. 

وينتقل الزوجان من مرحلة "أنا وأنت" إلى "نحن" ومن الأحلام إلى الواقع. وتنطفئ جذوة الحب والعواطف لتبدأ مرحلة جديدة يسعيان فيها لتحقيق السعادة والنجاح في الحياة الزوجية.

 ولكن الحياة الزوجية ليست حرباً ولا ينفع فيها "اللاءات" الثلاثة الشهيرة 

"لا صلح" و"لا تفاوض" و"لا استسلام"



بل إن أساس نجاحها "التاءات" الثلاثة:

تفاوض... تنازل.. تسامح.



 والأهم أن نتقبل وجود "اختلافات" بيننا وبين الطرف الآخر ونسعى لكي لا تتحول إلى "خلافات" لذلك فنحن بحاجة إلى "معاهدة سلام" نتعلم منها فن إدارة الأزمات ونكتسب شجاعة الاعتراف بالخطأ وسمو التسامح.



"بند التفاوض" 

من خلال هذا البند نحاول الوصول إلى أسس وشروط تتعلق بما نريده من شريك الحياة وما يريده منا، وهو أسلوب من أساليب حل النزاعات بين الأطراف والوصول إلى حلول مقبولة وهو نظام من أنظمة التبادل والتوفيق والنقاش الحضاري.

الميزات: إن من أنجح السبل لحل النزاع في الحياة الزوجية هو الجلوس للتفاوض حول حل المشكلة بأعصاب باردة وهدوء كامل والاستماع إلى الشكوى بقلب واسع رحيم لا يهدف سوى للخير والصلاح فربما كان هناك ما يدعو إلى الشكوى حقاً أو ربما هناك ما كان خافياً عليك من الأمور وإذا بساعة من الحوار تبدد جميع الغيوم في سماء الزوجين لتشرق شمس المحبة من جديد.

 العيوب: التفاوض قد يؤدي إلى فتح ملفات قديمة وخلافات تم التوصل إلى تسوية بشأنها... "قناعات أو مميزات" متحققة فعلاً قد يخسرها الزوج أو الزوجة مقابل تسوية جديدة للعلاقة الزوجية لذا من المهم أخذ ذلك في الحسبان.



 "بند التنازل": 

هو النزول على رغبة الآخر ويقوم أكثر الزوجين تسامحاً بتنفيذ هذا البند. فحين يرى الزوج أو الزوجة أن حدة النزاع قد تؤدي إلى انفجار داخل المنزل، يقوم بالتنازل عن بعض حقوقه مقابل تثبيت دعائم الأسرة فيكون ذلك الشخص طويل النفس فيحتوي غضبه ويمنعه من الانفجار بعيد النظر يغض طرفه عن بعض الأخطاء التي يراها ويتظاهر بعدم سماعه لكلمة جارحة.

 الميزات: في هذا البند تحل أكثر النزاعات تعقيداً عبر التفاهم وعبر إصلاح الطرف الآخر وإعادته إلى الصواب وعندها يكون المرء قد أحرز لنفسه انتصاراً كبيراً مكافأته هي السعادة الزوجية.

 العيوب: التنازل من أكثر البنود قابلية للتنفيذ لأنه يوحي بتلاشي النزاع في فترة وجيزة على الرغم من استمرار جذوره فحين يكون التنازل في محله بهدف استمرار الأسرة فهو حل لابد منه، ولكن إذا كان التنازل نتيجة الضغط من الطرف الآخر فهذا يخلق داخلياً تراكمات مع الوقت قد تؤدي إلى تفجر الحياة الأسرية وانهيار العلاقة الزوجية خاصة إذا كانت نظرة الزوج للزوجة تتصف بالديكتاتورية والاستبداد في هذه الحالة ستقمع آراؤها ورغباتها تنفيذاً لوجهة نظره لأنه "رجل البيت".



 "بند التحكيم"

 حين ينشب النزاع ويعلو صوت العراك بين الزوجين ويضيع صوت العقل بينهما ويختفي دوره تماماً فلابد هنا من انتخاب حكم يفصل بينهما بعدما طغت المشاعر والعواطف، فكل منهما يعتقد أنه صاحب الحق

. الميزات: تحكيم إنسان مجرب له خبرته في الحياة يهيئ فرصة ذهبية لحل النزاع وإقناع الطرفين به فاشتداد النزاع بينهما لابد وأن يعمي الطرفين عن رؤية الحق والحقيقة واكتشاف الحل، فلكل منهما قناعاته وأحكامه المسبقة في ذلك وكل منهما وبسبب توتر أحاسيسه وتأزم مشاعره يعتبر الحق إلى جانبه وأنه الطرف المظلوم في القضية ومن هنا تأتي ميزة التحكيم لتهيئ رؤية أكثر وضوحاً للمسألة وتوفر كذلك الموضوعية في وضع الحلول المطلوبة لإصلاح ما فسد من الأمور وإعادة المياه إلى مجاريها. العيوب:

العيوب : التحكيم للأسف هو أنه يترك الناتج النهائي مرهوناً بالآخرين ويفتح أسرار البيت للغرباء، وكلما كانت إدارة العلاقة بين الزوجين فهذا أفضل.


----------



## ramyghobrial (9 سبتمبر 2006)

موضوووووووع رااااااااااااااائع ياديانا بجد 

وعايز اعلق على حتة 
موضوع التنازل 
لو اي حد من الطرفين شايف ان التنازل ضغط علية وهايحوشهاله لبعد كدة
يبقى المشاكل فعلا هاتكبر ومش هاتنتهي 
شكرا ياديانا موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## oesi no (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الموضوع جامد جدااااااااا


----------



## artamisss (10 سبتمبر 2006)

* طب كويس امه عجبكو  اتمنى  مزيد من المشاركات  وعاوزين نتاقش اكتر   ياريت لو حد مقدم على الارتباط او مرتبط فعلا  يفدنا بخبرته *


----------



## oesi no (10 سبتمبر 2006)

فى الزمن المنيل دة مش تلاقى


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> موضوووووووع رااااااااااااااائع ياديانا بجد
> 
> وعايز اعلق على حتة
> موضوع التنازل
> ...


 

لا يا رامي عمر ما التنازل كان ضعف
بالعكس دا منتهي القوه
انا بتنازل عشان بحب الطرف التاني
فين الضعف؟؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (11 سبتمبر 2006)

سوري يا دوو نسيت اقولك انه الموضوع رائه رائع رائع


----------



## حنيف مسلم (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*كلام جميل فالتحكيم مهم في الخلافات الزوجيه قال تعالى ( و إن خفتم شقاق بينهما فأبعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها إن يريدا إصلاحا يوفق الله بينهما) *
*شكرا على هذا الكلام الجميل*


----------



## artamisss (11 سبتمبر 2006)

* بس يا اخ حنيف التحكيم ليه عيوب زى  ماهو مكتوب فى الموضوع   انتو  ايه رائيكو  فعلا فى الموضوع ياترى  المشاكل  تتحل بينهم وبين بعضهم  ؟؟؟؟؟  وبعدين فى احيانا الازواج فى اول سنه جواز بيتعرضوا لمواقف ميعرفوش ايه اللى  المفروض الطرف التانى يعمله او يتفاهم معاه  ازاى فى المشكله  لانهم لسه مابيبقوش تخلصوا من انانيتهم  قوووووى  لسه حته ؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل للغايه
 هناك حقا مشاكل بين الزوجين فى اوائل الحياه الزوجيه  * لماذا ؟؟*
1- أحد الزوجين عايز سيطره مش محبه وتعاون
2- تدخل الاسر فى حياتهم الزوجيه
3- اختلاف الطباع بين الزوجين
4- الغيره خصوصا عند الرجل
5-عدم ارتباطهم الكنسى
6- ترك الزوجه بالمنزل  مثل (قطعه اثاث ) وهو يخرج مع اصحابه  (( لا يرفه عنها )
7- ان يحكى احد منهما للاصدقاء او للاسره اسرارهم الزوجيه
7- اشيا اخرى
[size="5[b[color="purple"]]"][لذا يجب /size][[/color]/b]
1- تلافى ما سبق 
2- الارتباط والتمسك بالحب والتعاون والتضحيه
ربنا معاك شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لانك فتحت موضوع جميل جداااااااا


----------

